# How much do you sell your goat milk for?



## purecountrycow (Aug 2, 2010)

I was wondering how much people get for their milk in different parts of the country?


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 2, 2010)

Since you have to have a grade A dairy license in Ohio to sell milk, I don't. I think people sell it for pet use but even that is frowned upon in Ohio and many people don't advertise. For pet around here, people are charging $6-$8 per gallon.


----------



## helmstead (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm like Karen..I don't sell my milk.  Not even as pet food.  I send a little home with bottle babies, but that's about it.

GREEDY with my goatie milk!


----------



## lilhill (Aug 3, 2010)

Any milk I sell comes in the form of soap.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 3, 2010)

The goat dairy down the road from me sells pasteurized milk for $8 per gallon.  I thought I'd sell a little to close friends for the same amount.  But then I got really good at cheesemaking.  We need more goats!


----------



## dkluzier (Aug 3, 2010)

You need a permit to sell it in PA. I really don't have enough to sell anyhow, I am with everyone else - the cheese is yummy and my family is always asking for more.


----------



## mossyStone (Aug 3, 2010)

In Washington State you need a Grade A Dairy Lic to sell, in average  milk prices are between $9.00 and $11.00 per half gallon... 

I dont sell here i am not a lic Dairy all our milk is for soaps/ animal feed/cheese/ice cream  


Mossy Stone Farm


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, it's illegal to sell raw milk in MD, but if I did (*ahem*), I'd probably sell it for $2/qt or $6/gallon.


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 9, 2010)

You have to have a license in Arizona to sell raw milk. The stuff that the grocery store carries is about $4 a pint for pasteurized, bucky tasting gross stuff. Seriously, what do they do to that stuff?! 

I have a few close friends who get milk or cheese from me if I have extra, I don't sell it, but gladly accept "donations" in the form of money, feed, or produce if they feel they need to give me something for it.


----------

